# Anyone keep Grosphus grandidieri?



## Kayv (Nov 6, 2011)

I recently purchased a trio of this species, one of them is for sure a female.  I have read that they're kind of new to the hobby and was wondering if anyone else kept them.  There isn't much info out on them however I've been able to dig up some useful stuff on the internet, however there was also some wrong info out there.  One of the earliest things I read about them is that they should be kept like bark scorpions.  I set up their tank with cork bark to climb on and all of that.  I realized that they didn't climb and the set up just seemed really off.  Then I found this care sheet on them http://www.venomlist.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=27212  I recommend everyone to check out that link.

I now keep them on peat with several cork bark hides and a water dish.  They are kept semi-arid meaning I keep the tank dry with an exception of overflowing the waterbowl and spraying the corner where the waterbowl is located.  I keep them communally and haven't had problems so far.  

If anyone keep or has info on this species please share.  Since I haven't had this species for too long I don't have much valuable info to give but I'll share what knowledge I get from keeping them.

Edit: Just read this thread and it turns out this species is really easy to sex.  Looks like I have 1 male and 2 females.  http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?179116-Sexing-Grosphus-grandidieri


----------



## neubii18 (Nov 6, 2011)

PM Azjohn on here.He's kept and bred these guys for a while,he'll be able to help you a lot.


----------



## AzJohn (Nov 6, 2011)

The venomlist article is great. It covers all of the basics. They fairly easy to keep and breed. They do good in groups as adults, as babies their will be some canabalism. They have broods of around 40-60 babies about once every 5-8 months. They are super aggressive eaters and take prey bigger than they are. Like you noticed they aren't really climbers and prefer to sit under peices of bark. Babies do use pieces of bark to molt on so it is needed.


----------



## Kayv (Nov 7, 2011)

I was just about to PM you about some breeding info haha.  Thank you for the reply.  That part about babies needing some vertical cork bark to molt on is super important, especially since I plan on breeding this species, having both sexes.


----------



## Michiel (Nov 7, 2011)

Yep. I kept them a long time...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cowin8579 (Nov 10, 2011)

Interesting you have had success with keeping them in groups as adults John.  I haven't been around to see how that went for other people, and never actually tried...


----------



## AzJohn (Nov 10, 2011)

Keeping adults in groups is no problem at all. I keep mine in pairs because that is what I have. I do seperate the female when she is close to birthing to avoid the stress of having a male in their. Sometimes females can get very aggressive prior to having a brood.


----------

